# Lake Trout Patties



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Ingredients:*
3 - Lake Trout pups (about 22" to 26" long)
3 pkgs - saltine cracker crumbs
1 - med onion - chopped 
3 stalks - celery - chopped
8 - eggs
2 cups - grated cheddar cheese
1 cup - fish juice
1/2 cup - milk
1 tbs - salt
1 tbs - blk pepper
1/4 cup - minced fresh parsley

> Fillet fish and rinse.
> Steam fish until tender.

*To steam fish:*
1 quart - water
1 tbs - salt
1 tbs - lemon juice 
> Set fish and fish juice aside to cool.
> Break fish apart with a fork. 
> Add fish juice and milk to the onion and celery, and then mince in blender. Add to remaining ingredients and mix all until pasty.



Make into patties and fry in 1/4" of hot oil until golden brown.
Use for sandwiches or just serve it with your favorite vegetable.
Serves 10 to 12.

Makes a good "salmon loaf" too.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yum yum! I bet it makes for a long day trying to catch three 22 inch Lakers! :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Yum yum! I bet it makes for a long day trying to catch three 22 inch Lakers! :wink:


What?.........lol


----------

